# SeedBay, No thanks....DP Blueberry order



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

Well Autumn is here and upon us.

It's time to change genetics and prepare for next year's 420 !!
This year I'm choosing to add *Dutch Passion's Blueberry* to my garden and stash of magic beans.

...why..???

....well to show the service of SeedBay to those interested and to add a decent addition and change of genetics in my garden as stated above.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








So....I dropped a regular money order in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not International 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I wonder how that will fly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After a little research....I found this...




			
				SeedBay said:
			
		

> _6. What forms of payment do you accept?
> 
> a.Money orders are to be made out in USD and can, for your added security, be left blank or made payable to S.B.N. We no longer accept Canadian postal orders in Canadian Dollars.
> 
> ...


 
Good news I should've noticed from the beginning I guess.
With the money order dropped in the mail on Sept 24th; _with the proper postage for the big pond snail mail_, I say let's sit back and let the journey begin.

Well let's count *Sept 25th* as *Day 1* to give the letter a fair shake in starting on a Monday morning past. 

I would've posted this earlier but I've been busy with a few other things. Like planning a new small cab and possibly detailing a journal thru it

Jah Bless
......stay tuned....

...ohh yea .......Got a lite


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

Accountability in the seeds business I would say is paramount !!!
....BUT....if you're not operating with a known company or someone who relies on their integrity to further their business.....well, that question can answer itself.
The web raises our thinking of security immediately and you're right for being that way.

Ofcourse with International orders we are all dealing with a crapshoot...who knows if they've been tampered with, changed, confiscated, fakes or plain not sent. 

Ive dealt with companies that give freebies and not get them; another that wants a member to mention their membership and purchase specific amount of beans to get a discount and not receive it or them at all but the credit card was charged quick fast and in a hurry.
I've received crushed beans from one of those high dollar seedbanks and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no reply to emails or gaurentee. Nothing for my bitching...I almost called but I didn't.

My first order was from Worldwide Seeds and they were stealthy and pricey. Seeds Direct, DrChronic, BCBudDepot, TreatingYourself.com, Heavens Stairway all sent some good genetics many of which I fugged up in the learning curve.


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

I forgot to add in the thread, I didn't add an email address with the mailed order....but that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

.....and as time went on....I read at the site




			
				SeedBay said:
			
		

> 5. How long will the delivery take?
> Orders placed in the UK will be delivered the next working day where possible, orders to the rest of the world should be expected within 7-21 days from the date of shipping, however, this depend on your local postal service.
> 
> 8. How do I bid on an auction or make a buy now purchase?
> You must be a registered user first. Once registered simply log on, choose the buy now option if displayed, or, to place a bid click on the button to make a bid located in the box at the bottom of the item description. When you win an auction or complete a buy now purchase a confirmation email is sent to the email address you registered with.


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

....and as time went on I waited and read some more of their info


_


			
				SeedBay said:
			
		


Many folks are way too quick to start inquiries about various auctions/orders, some of which have only been on their way in the post to us for a few days. 

Once a Seedbay payment has been placed into the world's postal system by you it could take a very variable amount of time before it reaches us. It does not help if we are constantly engaged in trying to answer inquiries from someone who has just mailed their order yesterday but wants us to give them a confirmation today. Once an auction payment is received, the item(s) are packed, shipped, and an automated confirmation of shipping email is sent to the email designated by the purchaser in their Seedbay account. Please be sure to update your email should you wish to receive your shipping confirmation at a different email address than which you originally registered. 

Attempting to respond to countless inquiries about orders which are not considered past due yet causes allot of unnecessary work by having to search for an order which may, or may not have even arrived at Seedbay for processing, but a search for the order is done nonetheless in order to reply to the inquiry and this takes much time.

In an attempt to streamline things a bit and free up valuable time spent doing endless searches on order inquiries, we ask all Seedbay purchasers to utilize the following 'Order Checklist' and 'Order Inquiry' procedures.

ORDER CHECKLIST:

When making your Seedbay auction payment, please make sure to:

1. Affix the proper postage payment;

2. Address accurately and legibly to S.B.N.;

3. Enclose auction payment form. If you do not have a printer, include all pertinent auction details accurately and legibly (Auction ID #(s), Auction Title, Amount of Auction, your Seedbay member name, and accurate, clear 'Ship To' information as to where you want your order posted to);

4. Enclose either a money order or cash which is to include the applicable s/h charge(s). If paying by money order, please make payable to S.B.N. All money orders are accepted.

Once you have followed steps 1-4 above accurately, your payment should make it's way to Seedbay for processing. The post can be unreliable as to delivery times, so ALL inquiries on orders will be responded to once you have first waited a minimum of 30 DAYS. 

ORDER INQUIRIES

No order inquiry(ies) will be responded to until the 30 day waiting period has passed. We simply do not have the staff to research orders when someone has only posted their payment 5 or 7 days prior to making an inquiry.

Should 30 days have passed and you have NOT received a confirmation of shipping email or received your auction item(s), you may make an inquiry on this site only. ONE inquiry can be sent (otherwise multiple inquiries are subject to our spam filter and will not be answered). Auction inquiries must contain the following info:

1. Your Seedbay member name; 
2. Auction ID #(s);
3. Date your payment was mailed to Seedbay;
4. The shipping information you included with your payment.

By following these procedures Seedbay can provide you with a higher level of customer service, plus operate in a more efficient manner.

REPLACEMENTS:

Please note, we can do nothing about payments which do not arrive in the post at Seedbay, as well as orders which Seedbay has already processed and placed in the post for delivery. We are NOT able to replace orders that do not reach their destination due to any inadequacies in the worldwide postal services or seizures by any customs service.

If you have an in inquirie please email [email protected]

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

_*to show the service of SeedBay to those interested *_


Upon even further digging and deductions to reasons why not receiving a confirmation in the SeedBay My Accounts/Communications Section.
I've found while reading over at ICMag DOT com that SeedBay has a new address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









When did this happen ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote:
Originally Posted by *ICMag site* 

_*19. How should I post my payment to Seedbay. Is there a preferred payment method? *_
_*Send payment to:*_

_*S.B.N.*_
_*Unit 415, Reaver House*_
_*Epsom Surrey*_
_*KT17 1HX*_
_*UK*_


_*You may send your payment by air mail or by an overnight courier service such as FedEx, UPS, DHL, TNT, Parcel Force, etc. The preferred method is overnight courier as these afford you the ability to track the progress of your payment online and see when it has been delivered to Seedbay. If you decide to send by the secure and trackable method by overnight courier you will receive an extra freebie to help offset the cost and save us the time and effort it takes to respond to those that may have sent using the regular untrackable mail and lost their order payment in the post.*_


Quote:
Originally Posted by *DutchGrown* 
_Please don't worry about which addy to use, while we integrate the new addy the prior one in Kingston is still open for residual mail._




like I said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*...to show the service of SeedBay to those interested *_


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

Then we reached Day 21 and I began to wonder what was going on as far as at least saying SeedBay received payment.....NOPE; that wasn't the case.


Read my emails after Day 30 and officially meeting all of their requirements.


_Dear SBN,
>
> I'm writing this inquiry because I have met the required waiting period of 30
> days as per SeedBay.com site.
> First, I'd like to thank you in advance for helping to discover the answer to
> my Inquiry.
> I've follwed all suggested information on SeedBay site and allowed this to
> become quite a journey.
> Please understand my desire to follow up on this Auction Inquiry; as I've
> followed all of the required rules and suggested information as posted and
> understand a varible amount of time can happen for many reasons.
>
> My Inquiry is as follows because I know you have many many orders to process.
>
> SeedBay user name : EDIT by Serch
> Auction ID # EDIT by Serch ...link
> $68.00 as the price of the auction
> $73.00 USD total to cover price along with Shipping and handling in Money
> Order form mailed on 24th of September 2006.
>
>
> Shipping Information used:
>
> DELETED by Serch
>
> The proper postage was affixed to reach you.
> However, I've learned after being concerned for a few days that you have a
> new address.
> My payment payment was sent to the Kingston Upon Thames address
>
>
>
> I now understand you use .....
> S.B.N.
> Unit 415, Reaver House
> 12 East Street
> Epsom Surrey
> KT17 1HX
> UK
>
> I saw this on ICMag.com site.
> Also posted by; DutchGrown was a statement of the old address being able to
> forward mail still addressed there, copied below.
>
Quote:
Originally Posted by *DutchGrown* 
> Please don't worry about which addy to use, while we integrate the new addy
> the prior one in Kingston is still open for residual mail.

>
> I also enclosed a clear hand written order form.
>
> I don't know how to end this inquiry with only except with, I hope things are still in
> fine shape and just a little behind schedule.
>
I sincerely thank you for your help in this matter.
>
>
> Jah Bless,_



Quote:
Originally Posted by *SeedBay* 
_Hello, thank you for your email, although we certainly wish it was under
different circumstances. The reason the mail address was changed recently was
due to a number (too many to be considered normal mail losses) to go missing.

We concluded that it must be occurring at the local sorting facility once the
post reached the UK for sorting onto the Kingston address. It appears to us
that a postal worker has been stealing many pieces of the mail (although we
can't prove which worker specifically); it is likely they found the mail to SB
to be 'easy pickings' knowing that we are not going to make a formal complaint
due to the security of our members and the products being ordered. Therefore
we had little choice but to change our address thus having the mail routed
through a different sorting station. Since the change in address we have not
seen this occur.

You state that you used a money order so would highly recommend that you cancel
the m.o. and resend payment to the new address. Additionally, please refer to
the help/faq's to read about the preferred method of sending your payment. 
Those who send by the preferred reliable method are provided with an additional
premium freebie to help offset the higher cost to you in shipping. When you
resend payment, please include a note stating: 'I was the victim of stolen mail
and this is my 2nd payment' so that we can include something additional to your
order as well.

With you sending a money order, if it was left blank then that means someone
else could cash it other than SBN. If you made it payable to SBN then it would
be more difficult, although not impossible, for someone else to cash it, or, if
the mail thief opened and saw the money order and had no way to cash it then
it's likely been destroyed (thrown away).

Our most sincere apologies, this is certainly not something which is your fault,
as it is not our fault either, for we can only process those orders which reach
us. However, we will do all possible to satify you when you resend payment.

Thanks,
Seedbay Admin_



ALL I want to say is **** SEEDBAY !!!!
Mail clerk my ass !!!

Once upon a time ago, they stated when I had a past order lost
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that they couldn't accept Registered or express mailings. I guess forcing CC use to be there number one way of purchases being completely safe at least on the ordering end.

Then another time, I had crushed beans after that 1st lost order with the resend never making it, but they received the original package back.
All I received was a we don't resend what was already shipped.

SO **** SEEDBAY good and hard !!!

...forgive me, but Im PISSED....just out at the good ole Cannabis Crapshoot....GYPSY, grab DEZ is all I can say, DutchGrown...up yours ya random thief !!! Sunz a BIOTCHES


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

*Here's to DutchGrown and Gypsy* 

A nice Sudden Impact reply
I wish I could mail a test letter to see if they steal that. 
Rub it in **** first...or fake money.....yea that's it.
....but I ask you all to spread the word 
This was my following F U email after a couple bong rips.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Serch*
_Yanno, 

my first order was crushed months ago during the summer. A cash payment also.
I re-sent for more in the summer after the package was returned to you; we communicated about that order and agreed to combine the outgoing order with the crushed item replacement, so more were sent to me
. 
That order was sent from SeedBay (I guess) but never arrived here. I was then told that resends could not be done because of the high and increasing number of scams. That was 2 orders in one.....freebies if any....GONE and written off as a possible scam.

My current auction order; you're now telling me was stolen by a postal employee and that I should cancel my money order and resend again....COME ON NOW !!

With all due respect to you and yours at SeedBay. I cant continue to mail money orders to your company and expect a service to be provided with this type of track record. 
I understand faults and liabilities along with the rules and regulations that need to be followed....

......yet I too, also know a scam in the background is being played on me or so it seems.
It has cost me just over $240.00 USD in 3 attempts to get this desired strain of Dutch Passion Blueberry in my garden and I still don't have the damn strain !! Which only cost a total of $73.00 with shipping.

I have no choice but to regretfully inform the masses on websites, forum bulletinboards, friends, breeders and chat forums and rooms of these piss poor services. 

Fault....I can't blame you because of the nonsense you propably get from other scam artist, but I assure you I am not one of those fools. I'm a long standing member of GardensCure.com, HG420 and a member at ICMag as well with 3 more smaller sites I could add. I like to contribute valuable information to those seeking help and guidance in Cannabis' safe, sane, consensual, Cultivational, Medical and recreational usage as well.
People will listen but that won't affect your profits either, I'm sure. 
Yet they will know.

Having a scam run on me.......this could be.....what would you think ?? 
The crap shoot of ordering items from you and having them sent to my location is illegal in the first place so I guess you say.....what will he do ?? and laugh.....

You need to find this thief and discipline him to the fullest of your abilities, yet still think of the proven customer who has been neglected time and time again.

Well....there comes a time when a man must stand up for what he believes and carry that message far and wide. Even if i it means I get banned from your sites and auctions.
Just remember it is all I ask.

Especially remember, what goes around comes around !!!

I bid you continued success and many good times.

Jah Bless,

An active member from SeedBay and IC Mag, HG420 Auction, GardensCure, Marijuana.com, Cheaptalk and HomeGrownBud, HG420, GrassCity, Marijuana Passion _


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2006)

hee heee, pretty precise and to the point serch.
Thank you for the review serch.


----------



## Serch (Oct 21, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee heee, pretty precise and to the point serch.
> Thank you for the review serch.


 
Thank you Hick.....I understand that play a role in the world and security plays a role and thieves have a role,  but come on.....doesn't this sound strange to you !!??


----------



## Mutt (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey I think thats one of the great points about forums dude. They not only pass information on cultivation but flag potential theives so others do not fall prey.


----------



## Serch (Oct 23, 2006)

After an almost overnite wait, I received an email from SeedBay Customer Service. I'm actually proud of their communication and would go back to them again. 
I'll just have a very traceable, registered and insured method of sending my payment.



			
				SeedBay said:
			
		

> Well, it appears you are holding us responsible for an order which we did not
> receive....for if it had been received....you would have been sent it.  If you
> were sent it and it was returned, we would have it here to resend out.  Going
> around talking badly about a company who is not at fault in this situation is
> ...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 23, 2006)

After all that trouble. I'd make one hell of a mum and get as much as ya can. I propagate the heck outa that girl.


----------



## BlazinChief (Oct 23, 2006)

good to see them making things right.  obviously overnight courier is the way to go to send the payment, not only for seedbay but for the customer....plus you get freebies.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 24, 2006)

Its funny that we and all our family`s have ordered thousands of packadges from online and we get what we ordered but that one place has such a hard time with the mail. I bet you that the payment had no trouble getting to them just the packadge can`t make it back. Hey serch when you get the seeds keep sending emails saying you never got it give them something to do lol. slim


----------



## Serch (Oct 31, 2006)

8 days later......still nothing.
Just to keep those informed that want to know.

I wouldn't overnite payment for beans. That's like paying for them...but why not.

I will from now on send Certified, Signature Confirmation and Insured.
Now the answer will be ....well we sent them..


----------



## can of ownage (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice Serch couldnt of said anythign better myself but while this all does sound strange did u ever think that it might of all been truth and not fiction?

I, myself, see that they are making an attempt to correct a wrong and if you receive the "make-up" package i would see it as no harm no foul but then again its all a matter of personal choice isn it?

Just as stated before, use the overnight option to fully maximize tracking capabilites.....If you really wanted to send a "test" letter, i would send a little piece of hardware in a package to then with GPS capabilites....I know its expensive but hey you already spent $240 on this...Mind as well go all out....

Good luck by the way and tell me how that BB is ( if u ever get it  )

                                                 Happy Growing And Blazing


----------



## Serch (Nov 9, 2006)

can of ownage said:
			
		

> Nice Serch couldnt of said anythign better myself but while this all does sound strange did u ever think that it might of all been truth and not fiction?
> 
> I, myself, see that they are making an attempt to correct a wrong and if you receive the "make-up" package i would see it as no harm no foul but then again its all a matter of personal choice isn it?
> 
> ...


 
As of today....still nothing.
 Kinda makes me wonder.....well time to spread the news as far as forums and sites will let me.


----------

